
AMD’s Entire Ryzen 9 3950X 16 Core CPU Inventory Sold Out in Japan - ekoutanov
https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-3950x-entire-inventory-outsold-japan-worldwide/
======
philliphaydon
I think there was a link last friday of Ryzen being top seller for like 6 of
the top spots on Amazon.

[https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Computers-Accessories-
Co...](https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Computers-Accessories-Computer-CPU-
Processors/zgbs/pc/229189)

It looks like today the top 10 are all Ryzen. This is crazy.

~~~
londons_explore
Rumour is a corporate client wasn't given access to as many units as they
wanted, so decided to buy retail.

~~~
andy_ppp
Still considerably cheaper than Intel...

~~~
Nokinside
The fact that Intel can sell their CPU higher price than AMD means that supply
is the bottleneck.

~~~
NeutronStar
Citation needed.

~~~
kuzimoto
I believe that AMD relies on another company to produce its CPUs which may
limit their supply. If they can't produce enough, and there is still a demand
then there will be no choice but to go with Intel. This is some guessing on my
part, since I don't have any economic background.

~~~
velox_io
I don't think it is purely a TSMC supply issue. To put it bluntly; AMD isn't
used to selling that many CPUs. Zen 1/\+ brought them parity with intel
performance-wise (something AMD has been laking for over a decade). It's only
with Zen 2/ the 3000 series that AMD has had both core-count and single-
threaded. Before you had to choose between lots of slower cores or fewer/
faster cores.

I do wonder if the 3900x/ 3950x shortage is at least partially manufactured
(they're so hard to get they must be good right?). Intel halved their prices
pre-lunch which is something that has never happened before, but they still
can't match AMD for price/ performance.

AMD has both good CPUs & GPUs (something that is very rare!). Being an owner
of an RX 5700, I'm surprised how low the power usage is. If they put a cut-
down RX 5000 on a low-power CPU, they could make some decent laptops that
don't need dedicated GPUs (memory speed is a bottle-neck especially on a
laptop with a single memory channel). That could pose a problem for Intel. I'm
actually a little surprised it hasn't been more of a priority for AMD, all
Intel can do to compete right now is to literally give their CPU/ APUs away
(better to make a loss than lose a customer to AMD). Next year will be a good
time to buy a laptop. It looks as though Zen 3 will first launch on laptops,
that may pose a problem for Intel...

~~~
anon73044
Honestly, I feel that Intel could have the better laptop chips if they get
10nm in a better state. And I say this after building a 3600X +RX 5700 XT
desktop this year.

Intel's R&D budget is several times larger then AMD's revenue so they'll
always be able to squeeze a little more out of their current chips.

Could just be a timing issue though. Intel might abandon their current 10nm
leaving AMD as the default winner by mid/late 2020.

Disclaimer: I'm long on AMD and wishing I bought more 5 years ago.

~~~
dragontamer
> Intel's R&D budget is several times larger then AMD's revenue so they'll
> always be able to squeeze a little more out of their current chips.

But Intel has to compete with TSMC. Since TSMC is making Apple, AMD, NVidia,
and Qualcomm chips, TSMC's R&D Budget seems to have won over in this
generation.

~~~
srcmap
Agree.

TSMC amortizes its RD/CapEx/Op costs over Apple, Qualcomm, NVida, Broadcom,
Xilinx, etc.

Apple, Qualcomm paid for most of the heavy 7nm RD/Capex long before to AMD's
7nm production commitments. AMD basically got the 7nm production advantage
without the RISK on Fab investments like Intel. It was good that the AMD 's
board had the foresight to divest fab to Global Foundry a few years back.

Intel has to amortizes its fab cost over Altera and x86 CPU. Altera part is
probably trivial. Intel's huge 10nm investment in RD, Capex depending entirely
on one x86 product line to recover. When execute well like 15 years before
2017, it was big advantage. Any execution misses, the FAB RD/Cap cost became a
liability.

"Only the Paranoid Survive" \- Last few years, Intel was definitively not
Paranoid enough.

------
Nokinside
DIY CPU retail market for processors is extremely tiny market. Very high
margin, but insignificant.

AMD's challenge is getting enough processors out in the enterprise market.
They need to grow the market share now when they have the technical advantage.
Intel can sell their inferior CPU's for higher price because they can deliver
large volumes and satisfy demand.

Revenue comparison 2018:

    
    
        Intel  $70.8 billion
          AMD   $6.5 billion
    

AMD is fabless, so they are in competition with other GF and TSMC customers
for manufacturing capacity. Apple,Nvidia,Qualcomm and many others.

~~~
endorphone
"AMD is fabless"

Which also means they can jump to whatever the current hot stuff is in the fab
world, letting the big fabs (which are few in number, but still >1) compete on
technical merits.

Where Intel has a corporate need to use whatever fabs they've invested in, and
to be anchored by whatever the limitation of their fabs are. They aren't
really limited by that -- they could just get TSMC to make some stuff for them
or something --- but they're Intel so they'll just make 10+++++++

~~~
Nokinside
They don't jump. Usually make long term deals for each process and design
their microarchitecture for that process. AMD moved all 7nm CPU, GPU
production to TSMC and they are tied to them for the duration of 7nm.

The question is if they can get all the capacity they need for price they can
afford. It seems like high margin customers like Apple and Nvidia are always
served first because they can pay more.

------
equasar
I hope AMD doesn't slow down on the performance side with their 3rd generation
of Zen.

I want to get a new laptop next year and I hope it comes with a good mobile
Ryzen processor with Thunderbolt support.

~~~
mcv
I recently bought a new laptop and actually wanted AMD, but none of the
laptops I was inteested in were available with one. It appears that high-end
laptops are still ruled by Intel. Do AMDs run too hot for mobile or something?

~~~
bildung
It's not about heat, more probably vendors have a contract with Intel that
makes Intel parts more expensive if they are not bought exclusively (it will
be worded differently because Intel already got sued for this practice).

I recently bought a Thinkpad E495 with a Ryzen 3700u and thermals are just
fine. The surface barely heats up under sustained load. The E series is more
budget, though. But the T495 (14") or X395 are of higher build quality (and
price) and also have Ryzen 3x00u CPUs.

~~~
snvzz
Typing this on my x395 (with 3700u) and can confirm these are really well made
laptops.

Linux support is excellent. Openbsd is good but doesn't support this
generation of wireless cards yet, which is quite inconvenient; next version
perhaps.

~~~
yoloClin
How is graphics performance / functionality?

I've only ever really dealt wit nVidia and Intel graphics, and highly prefer
intel due to tearing fixes.

I'm not a gamer, but do need at least basic hardware acceleration for X
rendering etc.

~~~
chupasaurus
Integrated Vega full support landed in June 2018 (kernel 4.17, Mesa 18 for
3D), as long as you have these or newer and a firmware for your card in the
system — you'll get full acceleration.

I've been running Debian Testing on 2400G since 04/2018, where I had to put
firmware and compile the kernel with the config changes to enable the support,
but it was already in kernel tree nonetheless. It's out-of-the-box since
07/2018, way before the release happened.

~~~
snvzz
At least on Arch, X doesn't even start 4.19 (linux-lts package), but works
fine on 5.2+ (linux package); probably also in some kernels in between, but I
only bought the laptop recently.

Likely specific support for 3700u was introduced at some point between these
two kernels.

AIUI 5.4 is meant to become the next LTS, so it won't be an issue going
forward.

~~~
chupasaurus
AMD added support for Raven 2nd gen APUs in 4.20.

~~~
snvzz
That might be it! Thanks.

------
ekoutanov
AMD now reminds me of their Athlon/K7 glory days

------
jdsully
I drove 2 hours to get my 3900X. I was worried it would be too much horsepower
but it spends a lot of its time >80% utilization.

These cores are great for debugging threading issues. I would trade it for a
3950X if I could find one.

~~~
shortoncash
I bought a 3900X also. I, too, would like a 3950X, but the 3900X is so
fantastic it's hard to be too upset. I also have 4 Threadripper systems and I
just could not get work done without them. My build times for compiling
software would be atrocious without them.

~~~
lukevp
I’m still on an i5 4670k and 16 gigs of ram. I built this system in 2013. I
secured a day one 3950x and it arrived this weekend - the rest of the
components are getting here throughout next week - and the speed up of
compiles and ability to run multiple VMs at once for testing distributed apps
is what I’m most excited about! It’s basically a workstation and a gaming rig
in one. Gaming is fun but man I can’t wait for some faster feedback loops when
I’m developing.

~~~
shortoncash
I was able to get rid of multiple computers and convert from physical to
virtual and save on power bills. Once your build is complete you will be
incredibly happy. AMD is killing it with these processors. I've never been
happier with a tech product line. It just blows me away how much I'm able to
accomplish on a shoestring budget now.

------
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
I wish my home server performed more tasks, so I can justify an upgrade from
my i7. Unfortunately even as it stands today it’s mostly idle despite me doing
quite a bit with it.

Besides, it’s really annoying I need to upgrade from DDR3.

~~~
safog
I bit the bullet and upgraded from 4670k + DDR3 --> X570 Mobo + R5 3700X.
Costs ~$500 assuming you can keep your GPU, PSU, Case, fans etc. and you don't
want to go all our RGB on everything.

~~~
3fe9a03ccd14ca5
Among the PC phenomena I’ve witnessed in my life, LEDs on computers and every
other digital thing is one of the most annoying.

~~~
safog
Haha, I think it can be tastefully done. Of course, the PC shouldn't look like
a Unicorn puking rainbows, but I'm a fan of having a glass panel that shows
off components with some subtle single / dual color lighting.

So yeah, I made some questionable technical decisions purely for aesthetics
but yeah form is kind of important too.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It's a nice bonus if something happens to have it. My AM4 motherboard has an
RGB LED header, and the Ryzen 1700's included cooler has an LED ring on it, so
it gently illuminates my PC build with my favourite colour.

------
hurrdurr2
I'm running a Ryzen 5 2600X in my new pc. 12 threads running at 4 GHz for 150
tax included is just too good to pass up.

~~~
hourislate
MicroCenter had the Ryzen 7 2700x for $129 and the Asus ROG Strix B450 Gaming
Board for $79 today. I picked that up and some G.Skill 3600 DDR4 fir $59.

They were killing it today.

~~~
palidanx
do you have the link to the b450 gaming board and the ram?

~~~
hourislate
It was a Black Friday special.

------
whymauri
I'm not surprised. The Ryzen line is the best line of consumer CPUs I've seen
since Sandy Bridge.

~~~
VMG
why isn't it priced higher then?

~~~
aoeusnth1
AMD is still gaining back mindshare. Yes, they’re not optimizing for profit
right now, because they’re also gaining something valuable - entrenched market
position. Intel’s dominance is incredibly sticky, and their name brand alone
is worth 10s of billions. By blowing away Intel at every price point by a wide
margin (and with Threadripper halo SKUs with no Intel competition), AMD is
flexing and showing they are winners, and Intel are losers. People want to
feel like winners when they buy products.

~~~
Iv
The last Intel security bugs made them lose a lot of the reputation they had,
at least amongst system adminstrators though.

Now is a crucial time for AMD to strike back.

~~~
mcv
This and their Minix backdoor are the reasons why I wanted an AMD for my
laptop, but I was sad I couldn't find a high-end Thinkpad with AMD processor.
I hope that will change next year.

~~~
snvzz
Why call it minix backdoor? It puts some blame on minix, yet minix is
blameless here.

Minix is an excellent FOSS microkernel multiserver OS with a focus on
reliability and fault tolerance.

The way Intel is using it just isn't nice.

~~~
mcv
I'm not blaming it on Minix, but it does make use of Minix. I'm mentioning it
to identify what I'm talking about. I believe the official name is Intel
Management Engine. Or maybe that's just part of it.

~~~
snvzz
Intel ME is the name I usually see, and also the name that the tools to
remove/disable when possible do reference.

------
sb057
Not surprising given how little supply there seems to have been. Even
relatively major outlets like PC Perspective didn't get a review sample.

~~~
needle0
That and the Japanese PC-building scene has become quite tiny nowadays.

~~~
Miraste
As in it's shrunken? Why is that? As far as I know the US and European markets
have never been bigger than right now.

~~~
needle0
An increasing majority of the average person's everyday computing needs have
consolidated into smartphones, perhaps even moreso than other countries. This
ate into the markets of both home consoles and gaming PCs. (Though, since
Japan already as a console-centric country, the latter weren't really big to
begin with.)

------
exikyut
Question: I can drop Ubuntu, Debian, Mint, Arch, etc onto a Core series
whatever and get class-leading KMS/DRM graphics acceleration the moment the
kernel is running, long before X11/Wayland start. So bootup is reasonably
seamless, no flickering etc. Basic 3D works. WebGL is getting there.

And thanks to DRM, I can play around with alternative environments that talk
directly to the kernel without X being involved.

So... if I get an AMD APU... how will the hacker/tinkerer experience compare?

~~~
marcan_42
AMD GPUs should work _better_ than Intel ones with open drivers lately. In
particular, Intel has serious tearing issues with Xorg in all kinds of
nontrivial configurations, and I've also seen weird glitching issues with
compositors after many days of uptime that require compositing resets. I
haven't had a solidly good Intel Xorg experience in 5 years (on Ivy Bridge).
Functional yes, but not _good_. Bugs go years without getting debugged, and
it's a shame the tearing issues have gone on for so long. The xf86-video-intel
driver is deprecated/unmaintained, but the modesetting driver isn't quite up
to par because it can't include GPU-specific knowledge.

AMD supports all the same DRM/KMS interfaces, has better performance than
Intel with open drivers, _and_ also offers proprietary userspace drivers
(GL/Vulkan side only, they work with the open source kernel and modesetting
side, no weird binary compat issues to worry about) in case you prefer those,
but they are absolutely not required.

I'm seriously looking forward to replacing my IVB laptop with a Ryzen once AMD
releases 6+ core APUs. Maybe next year.

------
glandium
For perspective: Tsukumo "honten" had 20, Tsukumo eX had 35, Tsukumo Nagoya
had 15. 3960x and 3970x had scarcer availability.

I also just saw on Twitter that some of the shops have new 3950x available.

~~~
darkteflon
Haven’t heard of Tsukumo before - do you recommend them over buying on Amazon?

~~~
glandium
They have actual shops in Japan, contrary to Amazon. For some reason the 3970X
is (slightly) more expensive on Amazon Japan than the Japanese MSRP. I haven't
checked the other models, but I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case.
I'm not too familiar with the Japanese market (only from researching for the
3970X in the past few days), so I wouldn't recommend anything in particular,
but it did show up during my research. PC Koubou, too.

~~~
darkteflon
Okay, that’s helpful - thanks for your take.

------
umvi
I picked up a Ryzen 7 2700X for $159 on Black Friday. Unbelievable cost:power
ratio

------
m0zg
Sold out on Newegg and Amazon too, as far as I can tell. Looks like AMD did
not quite expect this kind of uptake on what is now their "top of the line but
reasonably priced" CPU.

~~~
lunchables
The 3950X sold out in seconds on Amazon and Newegg, I was watching all morning
and I've read the reports from the people who were able to purchase one.

------
corporateslave5
Intel stock is all time high, short? Or the market doesn’t think amd will cut
into their profits....

~~~
bitL
\- EPYCs market share is around 3%

\- Intel makes in a few weeks as much as AMD in the whole year

\- AMD doesn't own fabs and can't saturate market (as seen with 39XXx
shortages)

~~~
selectodude
TSMC has 6 month lead times on 7nm, and you best believe Apple gets the bulk
of their fab capacity. AMD could have the best CPUs on earth. They’re not
worth anything if you can’t actually buy them.

~~~
ummonk
Long on TSMC then?

~~~
selectodude
They’re up 50% over the past year. Might be priced in though, it’s a low
margin capital intensive business.

~~~
pheug
What do you mean low margin? They're making 45% gross / 30% net, that's pretty
respectable I would think.

------
ece
I got an email from Amazon saying the 3950X was back in stock, 25 mins later,
it was all gone when I actually checked.

AMD will need to provide some retail guidance for the holiday season, maybe
widespread availability won't happen until Jan/Feb..

------
iamspoilt
As a segue, is this a good time to buy AMD stocks?

~~~
amunicio
Leaving aside the GPU market, if you believe AMD is going to take and sustain
a sizable share of the CPU market in the next 2 years (in particular server,
mobile and high-end desktop), then the answer is yes.

If Intel manages to keep AMD market share below ~18% in the next couple of
years, then probably not.

The value of the stock revolves around how much money AMD is able to generate
and the biggest variables here are volume of sales and margins on those sales.
AMD's variable costs are probably higher than Intel's since they outsource
their manufacturing to TSMC, but their fixed costs dwarf Intel's.

    
    
          Intel     AMD 

Market Cap $252B $44B

Revenue $19.2B 2B

Earnings Q3 $6B $0.12B

Keeping aside the fact that AMD's numbers include GPU sales, notice how AMD's
earnings to revenue ratio is very small compared to Intel's. Also notice that
Intel's market cap is almost 7 times AMD's (again, AMD has a GPU business
too).

So the key is really, do you believe that AMD will be able to break the ~18%
market share (in particular in high margin segments)? My back of the envelope
calculations indicate that at around 20% market share AMD should be able to
generate earnings close to the billion dollars per quarter, making AMD a buy.
If they cannot break and sustain a market share close to that, my answer would
be not.

Disclaimer: I have AMD shares and I don't plan to buy or sale given current
pricing.

~~~
rcxdude
It seems odd to mention that AMD has a GPU business without mentioning intel
has a substantial amount of non-CPU businesses (indeed, their PC business,
which includes stuff like NICs and similar, makes up less than half their
revenue).

~~~
amunicio
Intel's Client Computing Group – 55% of 2016 revenues

Intel's Data Center Group – 29% of 2016 revenues

Source: Wikipedia

That is 84% of their business.

------
shmerl
Ryzen 9 series seem to be sold out pretty quickly everywhere. They go like hot
cakes. Same thing happened with Ryzen 9 3900X after release. Only relatively
recently it became easier to buy it, and it's still often sold out.

------
tanilama
Damn too late to buy AMD stocks?

It is unbelievable to me, the level of inaction from Intel's managements just
sit there all these years with all the advantage and cash they have had, and
watch all of these washed away.

Their response? More inaction.

Time to change.

~~~
flxy
There was some action from Intel. They slashed the prices of their 10000
series by up to 50% to be able to compete in terms of price. But those CPUs
are just refreshes of their 9000 series so it didn't do much in terms of
improving performance. From what I've heard throughout the hardware reviewer
scene it also gained them a lot of flack because they announced it a day
before the new Threadrippers I think. In terms of new, much more powerful
hardware Intel can't do much for now. Maybe 2020 or 2021. By which time AMD
will have Zen 3 which promises some more big improvements.

~~~
lhl
The issue with the press backlash was that originally the press embargoes for
both the AMD and Intel HEDT parts were both set for the same day and time (Mon
Nov 25 @ 9AM Eastern) but then a few days before embargo lift, Intel shifted
their embargo time a few hours earlier (3AM Eastern), presumably in a bid to
get press to publish their Intel 10980XE reviews without being able to compare
to the new (3970X/3970X) Threadrippers (which, incidentally, by and large
crush the Intel chip's performance).

This only partly worked - due to how late they changed the times, I saw a
bunch of publications just waited until the original embargo time anyway
rather than redoing all their comparison slides, and of course, it got
everyone to talk about how badly the Intel chips fare, but that was somewhat
inevitable no matter what embargo shenanigans they did.

More interesting I think is that in some of the workloads where Intel did fare
well, this was via some pretty questionable means (suggesting to reviewers to
use MKL-apps that specifically cripple AMD chips without mentioning that):
[https://www.extremetech.com/computing/302650-how-to-
bypass-m...](https://www.extremetech.com/computing/302650-how-to-bypass-
matlab-cripple-amd-ryzen-threadripper-cpus) \- at least in the case of Matlab,
this can be worked around via an environment setting.

Interestingly, someone pointed out today that the FTC specifically called out
the MKL and ordered them to stop doing this back in 2009-2010:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/e4klj0/intel_is_still_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/e4klj0/intel_is_still_sneakily_sabotaging_amd/)

~~~
nightcracker
Linus tech tips straight up called Intel out:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuaiqcjf0bs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuaiqcjf0bs)

The best part is that he didn't wait out the embargo, and published graphs
that still included AMD's Threadrippers at the top, just blurred out and
unmarked, making it painfully clear that Intel is just beat and a very sore
loser: [https://i.imgur.com/RleR7Ou.png](https://i.imgur.com/RleR7Ou.png).

------
sireat
The 3950X are heavily supply limited.

I do not think Baltics got a single 3950x allocated in the November.
Theoretically some will be available on 19.12.

Where does one even look for 3950x in Europe?

Scan.co.uk says December 31st at the earliest.

------
ForFreedom
I am not a gamer so asking, AMD CPU better than Intel?

~~~
unionpivo
yes, especially if you are not a gamer.

AMD has better multi threaded performance (in some cases double that of
intel).

Intel still has some lead in single threaded performance, and some vector
optimizations.

So for general use case amd is better, but there are some specialized cases
where intell still makes sense.

~~~
ForFreedom
Specialized cases such as high end development or servers?

~~~
BjorksEgo
Servers I'd imagine is where AMD excel, not Intel, considering their primary
purpose is serving many users where multi threaded performance comes to the
fore. Intels usecase, compiling?

~~~
fgonzag
On the server it depends. For front end servers, where you are running many
connections with no shared state, AMD crushes Intel so bad it's shameful.

On the backend, for things that are not highly parallelizable or memory
sensitive, sometimes Intel wins. Things like databases and the like. That was
when Intel still used a single ring bus, the mesh should add latency similiar
to Epyc's IIRC. I haven't seen any benchmarks of the newest EPYCs vs the
newest Xeons though.

~~~
testrun
[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel-
am...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel-amd-
rocksdb&num=2)

------
qes
Can't get the new 3960X & 3970X Threadrippers either.

------
fortran77
Is AMD having production problems?

~~~
wtallis
Not exactly. It's a newly-released product that uses cream-of-the-crop
components, but it's sold at consumer prices instead of enterprise prices. So
AMD doesn't have a huge incentive to make this specific model first in line
for the top-binned chiplets, and they had good reason for getting this product
onto shelves two weeks ago rather than stockpiling inventory until after Black
Friday.

In the broader scheme of things, AMD is having no trouble selling every CPU
they make this year. That's due to a combination of generally high demand for
CPUs, Intel's own production problems (which have caused Intel to prioritize
other product segments over the desktop CPU segment where AMD's dominance is
now clear), and AMD having to compete with many other chip companies that are
placing orders for the same TSMC 7nm fab capacity—orders which now require
much more lead time than they did at the beginning of the year.

~~~
Akababa
So what's the rationale for them pricing it at a point where it makes sense
for people to line up around the block? Is it that the initial volume is low
enough that the positive press and goodwill is more valuable than what they
would gain from price discrimination based on time?

~~~
toast0
I think there are several factors.

a) based on the 3900, the supply will be coming in the next few months, and
the price is right, once that happens.

b) pricing it higher now and dropping the price in 3 months looks bad

c) the pricing has to line up sensible against other chips in the marketplace,
both Intel's and also AMD's other chips (including last generation). For many
people, they may be willing to wait to get a 3950 at today's MSRP, but would
opt for something else if the MSRP was $100 more, and that something else
might be an Intel chip.

d) it can be hard to know how much demand is really there --- AMD had to order
production several months ago, and their pre-launch planning included an
assumption that Intel was going to launch something notable in 2019, which
didn't happen.

------
sub7
A lot of higher-bandwidth, real-time networks to be enabled when 7nm multi
core mobile processors enter the market. Personal servers will get a boost.
Hopefully 5G rollout will be going well then too.

------
dk3
Lmao Intel is completely fucked. The only thing sad about this is that I still
can't find a Ryzen 9 3950x anywhere!!!!

~~~
jakogut
I bought one yesterday from Newegg at MSRP. Sign up for auto-notify, and jump
when they come back in stock.

------
Ratiofarmings
So they sold like 50 CPUs in Japan?

------
xvx
Narrator: they only made 12.

------
ekianjo
I don't know why they put the pictures of the lines in the article, because
these lines are ridiculous in Akihabara. There are lines every day there for
the most mundane products as long as it's new, and this looks far from the
lines you get from a new iPhone release, for example.

This is what it looks like for an iPhone release:
[https://www.youtube.com/embed/DYpSKo5f-sc](https://www.youtube.com/embed/DYpSKo5f-sc)

~~~
philliphaydon
There's queues for iPhones in almost every country. I don't remember ever
hearing about a queue for a CPU...

~~~
ekianjo
How do you even know they are only queuing for the CPU? As I said in Tokyo
there are lines like that for pretty much ANY shop in the morning. This is
such non news.

